

Making Drinking Water From Thin Air (Literally) - onreact-com
http://www.triplepundit.com/2009/09/dewpointe-dh9-atmospheric-water-purification-system/

======
yannis
Drinking water devoid of any minerals is not good for one's body. On the other
hand water vapour can carry air borne contaminants particularly well, which
might be another thing to watch out (although the after-filters provided)
would probably do the job well.

------
hvs
It's called a dehumidifier. They've been around for years. Looks like this one
simply added a water filter.

------
fiaz
It looks like a highly sophisticated de-humidifier...a very cool product
nonetheless.

------
NonEUCitizen
See also:

<http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/16933/>

------
mpirog
I think I'd be interested to know what the effects of an industrial sized
system like this could have on an area such as for mass irrigation. Is it
possible to extract too much moisture out of the region?

------
MatthewRayfield
This makes me think of Star Wars.

Moisture farming anyone?

